# Curtis 1207B wiring problem



## Rickchen1204 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi. I am new to EV controllers. I am having trouble figuring out why my wiring doesn't work. According to my diagram (see attached), I do not know what is wrong. I have connected all the wiring and turning on the switch one by one. I noticed that the status lamp turns to 3,4 blinking mode once I turn on the brake switch. I would appreciate very much if someone can help me with this problem. Thank you.

Rick


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Rickchen1204 said:


> Hi. I am new to EV controllers. I am having trouble figuring out why my wiring doesn't work. According to my diagram (see attached), I do not know what is wrong. I have connected all the wiring and turning on the switch one by one. I noticed that the status lamp turns to 3,4 blinking mode once I turn on the brake switch. I would appreciate very much if someone can help me with this problem. Thank you.
> 
> Rick


Where did you get that attachment? What motor are you using? What vehicle is it? Post photos of your install. Then I might be able to help.


----------

